
Ask HN: Image/video recognition, what's the status quo and application? - LiweiZ
I&#x27;m just curious in this field, but don&#x27;t know where to start to look at after a few tries on google. So perhaps I simply have not found the right terminologies to start.<p>The specific applications I&#x27;m interested in is motion recognition (e.g., finding out the form of athletes is more efficient).<p>My uneducated guess is there should be some way to recognize an image first and video recognition is to process a sequence of images.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
LiweiZ
Just sharing what I found, Learning to Track and Identify Players from
Broadcast Sports Videos [http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~murphyk/papers/weilwun-
pami12.pdf](http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~murphyk/papers/weilwun-pami12.pdf).

